# Can a door swing overlap the water closet clear floor space?



## Stanovby (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a toilet stall that has a side entry door that swings into the stall. We usually say that you need 59" from the back of the stall for the water closet clear floor space. if the distance from the rear of the stall to the door is less than 59" does that make the stall non compliant?


----------



## mjesse (Nov 6, 2013)

ICC A117.1-2009, Fig. 604.9.3.1 © indicates 59" minimum for a floor mounted toilet and 56" minimum for a wall mounted toilet

mj


----------



## knightj (Nov 6, 2013)

IMHO a door may swing into a clear floor space of a fixture if it complies with exception #2 of section 603.2.3 ANSI A117.1-2003


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 6, 2013)

If the compartment is one of many in a multi compartment restroom, the answer is no, the door cannot swing into the stall unless it swings into floor space that is not required for the water closet.  Here's an example of what I mean.

View attachment 927


View attachment 927


/monthly_2013_11/wcompartment.PNG.57c56a849a93acea5fe65a33b4286254.PNG


----------



## Stanovby (Nov 6, 2013)

Here are the toilet rooms in question. this is in a restaurant. The shaded areas are where i am saying that the area is non compliant.

View attachment 928


ADA SK.pdf

ADA SK.pdf


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 7, 2013)

Based on the plan, I've circled in red the door that I believe does not comply.  The others appear to comply.

View attachment 930


View attachment 930


/monthly_2013_11/markup.PNG.7fdc2cf6c1a420ad47bc54fb009d120b.PNG


----------



## jar546 (Nov 7, 2013)

Read this too:

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/accessibility/6114-more-turning-space-issues.html


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 7, 2013)

As long as you have a 30 X 48 clear space beyond the arc of the door swing you are compliant. Just verify you have the clear space in the stall.

603.2.2 Door Swing.

Doors shall not swing into the clear floor space or clearance for any fixture.

EXCEPTIONS:

1.	Doors to a toilet or bathing room for a single occupant, accessed only through a private office and not for common use or public use shall be permitted to swing into the clear floor space, provided the swing of the door can be reversed to comply with Section 603.2.2.

2.	Where the room is for individual use and a clear floor space complying with Section 305.3 is provided within the room beyond the arc of the door swing, the door shall not be required to comply with Section 603.2.2.

305.3 Size.

The clear floor space shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum in length and 30 inches (760 mm) minimum in width.


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 7, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> As long as you have a 30 X 48 clear space beyond the arc of the door swing you are compliant. Just verify you have the clear space in the stall. 603.2.2 Door Swing.
> 
> Doors shall not swing into the clear floor space or clearance for any fixture.
> 
> ...


This situation presented is a toilet compartment within a toilet room.  The compartment does not allow for doors to swing into it unless it swings out of the clear floor space area.  For the above to be permitted, it must be a stand alone toilet room, such as a unisex facility where only one person at a time uses the restroom.  When the restroom is designed for more than one person at a time, such as in this case, the language above does not apply.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree there are different clearance requirements between a "stall" and a single user restroom. Why the difference does not make sense as long as the clear space to operate the door is maintained.

I did notice there is 8.5 inches in the hinge side of the door. Maybe the door can be relocated within 2" of the wall and install a wall hung WC and it will meet the specific clearances.


----------



## steveray (Nov 7, 2013)

We get 24" aside the latch, pullside approach...Neither would work here....


----------



## Stanovby (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, this helps alot. In a single occupancy toilet room there are no stalls. its just a toilet & a sink. The door in question would then be the entry door. So as long as you have that 30"x48" somewhere it would be compliant even know the door swing overlaps the clear floor space of the toilet?



			
				Codegeek said:
			
		

> This situation presented is a toilet compartment within a toilet room.  The compartment does not allow for doors to swing into it unless it swings out of the clear floor space area.  For the above to be permitted, it must be a stand alone toilet room, such as a unisex facility where only one person at a time uses the restroom.  When the restroom is designed for more than one person at a time, such as in this case, the language above does not apply.


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 7, 2013)

Stanovby said:
			
		

> Thanks, this helps alot. In a single occupancy toilet room there are no stalls. its just a toilet & a sink. The door in question would then be the entry door. So as long as you have that 30"x48" somewhere it would be compliant even know the door swing overlaps the clear floor space of the toilet?


Yes, if it's a single occupancy toilet and the door to the stall serves as an entry door to the restroom, then the door can swing into the compartment/room provided there is a 30X48 inch clear floor space beyond the arc of the door.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's a link; ICC A117.1 2003 Commentary

I agree having clear floor space be provided for the approach and beyond the arc on both sides of the door in all cases. The code provides that "_Toilet compartment doors shall not swing into the required minimum area of the compartment_."


----------

